# Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets) *CLOSED*



## Kitt3n (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone been to the Michigan City EL Outlet in Indiana? If so, what sorts of goodies are they stocked with now? I have to justify a 2 hour drive....


----------



## elizs (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

Went by here yesterday..definitley worth a trip here is what I saw

Viva Glam VI lipstick
Viva Glam palette from last year (red fur)
Kids helping kids cards from last year
Blue Pigment from Rebel Rock collection
All the Barbie shadows except springtime skipper
MAC traincase ($245)
3 Brush sets (one was from coture collection)
2 lip sets from holliday/coture collections
some little bracelet things or maybe they were hair things that were beaded
some jeweled stickers for your face?
lots of skin care stuff & bags
8 or9 fluidliners

The ladies there were kind of stuffy & didn't ask for my name for their database or anything..  But for RR Blue I'd go anywhere!!!


----------



## pearlinbloom (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

Has anyone gone to this outlet recently? Do they have any brush sets?


----------



## Ciani (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

I'm going there Aug 15th for the first time is there a certain amount limit to the items you can buy? (I wish they had one closer to Kalamazoo, MI lol)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pearlinbloom* 

 
_Has anyone gone to this outlet recently? Do they have any brush sets?_

 
Pearlinbloom, I'll check that for you when I head down there for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and try to get a good list of what they have.


----------



## Ciani (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

I just got back from the CCO today (first trip there) I was slightly disappointed because they didn't have much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They had a Reflects Gold glitter pigment but no other pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(, I did however pick up the Royal Assets Brush set, lipgloss set,3 pink lips finery set, 6 palette  Metallic Eyes, 6 palette Cool Eyes, Vivacious lipstick, Romping E/S, Gracious Me shadestick, Crimsonaire, and Non-Conformist fluidline. I spent way too much money but I had a good time and we went to Blue chips afterwords where I lost even more money lol.

Is the CCO down there always low on stuff or did I go at a bad time? because I was figuring they would have at least some pigments


----------



## pearlinbloom (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

Thanks for letting me know what they have!


----------



## Ciani (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pearlinbloom* 

 
_Thanks for letting me know what they have!_

 
No problem! I should of made a better list up of the other things....I know they had the lip palettes that go with the Royal Asset eyeshadows also and some black case eyeshadow that had pink and white swirling string look all over it....(not sure what collection that is from) they had a traincase a couple bags, some blushes that I didn't look at but should have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I felt rushed because no one but me is into makeup....although one of my girlfriends did go with me but she is more of a tom boy who doesn't care much for makeup lol. They also had some crazy blue mascara and glitter eyeliner liquid. I'm going to call ahead next time I go just to make sure when they get more in I know if it will be worth the drive. Although I'm considering going to the Birch Run CCO on the other side of Michigan this time.


----------



## 1micheler (Oct 13, 2008)

*michigan city, in*

has anyone been there lately?


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

I wish I had known about this thread before yesterday when I went.  They had Fix+ (150ml bottle!) for $12, a ton of foundations in many shades, several different brush sets (sorry, don't know which ones), lippies, some decent e/s, MAC wipes, and a whole bunch of other stuff.  They had about 5-6 full size brushes in stock.  I got the 217 for $15.75.  I think this is a good time as far as stock goes.


----------



## color_lover456 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

WOW just came back from this place. I seriously had to punch myself in the face in order to get my body to leave, i was in such heaven

There is
eyeshadows: post haste, femme noir, 
blush: 
emote (like a million of them, i got 2), 
HIPNESS, FASHION FRENZY - they had a ton of these too. i contemplated getting a third backup of these, but decided to cut my losses and run before i could
BPB: true romantic
Mineralize: nuance, warm soul, dainty, 
Heatherette Beauty powders: alpha girl, smooth harmony

tons of shadesticks
tons of paints

Bobbi Brown


----------



## Ciani (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

Anyone been recently? I wanted to call them but I don't want to ask them for a full list of what they have lol.


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

Went there today and did some serious damage. They had around 15 eyeshadow pots including some of the starflash and matte2 colors. 6-8 e/s palettes  Lots of paints, shadesticks, lippies, lipglass, holiday sets, skincare including green cleanser.  Pigment in blue steel and gold mode. Fluidlime in sweet sage and copper something. Foundation was mostly in the 40-50 range.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

I went recently and they had a lot of eyeshadows including (go, glamour check, sunset B, bold and brazen, print, matte2 ones). They had studio tech and studio moisture foundations in NC50 shades. They had heatherette beauty powders, fafi quads, tons of lippies and a few brush sets and makeup bags. Some blushes in format and another shade i can't remember. NO paintpots! I was sad about that.


----------



## pearlinbloom (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

I went yesterday. They had a ton of: emote blush, blooming blush, blonde and brunette mineralized skinfinishes, some heatherette & dame edna powders, tempting quads, dame edna eyeshadow trios,& the holiday sets. They also had some fafi shirts, fafi dolls,a fafi bag. I ended up just getting snowscene lipgloss and a black russian pearlglide liner. I might just have to go back soon, I loved it!


----------



## Ciani (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

I just got back from this outlet....were suppose to be going to the Aurora, IL one too but it was hot out and I got sick! 

Anyway they didn't have alot of stuff....but this is what I can remember

Emote Blush (quite a few of them)
Blonde MSF
Brunette MSF
Light Flush MSF
Heatherette Smooth Harmony BP
Dame Edna both BP
Dame Edna Wisteria and Royal Tour eye trios
Devoted Poppy eyeshadow palettes
Silverstroke F/L
Brassy F/L
Goldstroke p/g (I bought the only one they had)
Blondes Gold p/g
Mutniy p/g
Steel Blue p/g
Tempting Quads (alot of these)
Mythic Blue Mascara
Fafi shirt (they only had the S/P size though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fafi dolls although I didn't see what ones
Fast Response Eye Cream
Artjam paint
Shimmersand and Penny shadesticks

I unfortunately can't remember anything right now....although I will add more when I remember it (was terribly hot and I've got a major migraine for it.


----------



## liibyz (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

*bump* 

Has anyone been there lately? I'm thinking about going but, it's 2 1/2 hours away. So, I wanna make sure that there are items there I would like to have.


----------



## liibyz (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

no updates at all? 





oh, well. I'm going on saturday so, i will post what i find on here.


----------



## liibyz (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

If anyone was wondering what is there, they had;

-Blonde, Brunette, Redhead MSF's
-Heatherette Powder (the brown one)
-Graphic Gardens Lip & Eye sets.
-HK Fun n Games Blush
-HK quad, (lucky tom, i believe)
-Dame Edna Highlight Powders, Trio, Lip stick, & Lip glasses.
-Fafi Bags & lipsticks
-LOTS of concealers in tons of shades
-Some eyeshadows from some collection that had pink writing on it.


That's all the I can really recall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I picked up,
HK Blush $12.75
Select Moisturecover concealer in NC15 $11.75
One of the GG lip bags $24.50
& I also picked up a Clinique powder.


----------



## Deelish (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

Has anyone been to this CCO lately?


----------



## liibyz (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

*BUMP* Would love to know what's there if anyone has been there lately?


----------



## MACaddict08 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

I sent my mom here the other week.(they go to the blue chip casino thats down the road) I saw that the outlet had a cco so I told her she had to go for me! She went, but forgot her glasses so it took her awhile to look at the colors and such haha. BUT they had quite a bit from what she read over the phone. I dont remember all the names and everything but from what I DO remember:



MANY paintpots (mostly lighter, more neutral shades)
quite a few lippies. had her look for peachstock and fleshpot but nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




a few pink lipglasses
powders and foundations(foundations in darker shades)
quite a few different eyeshadows (bitter,time and space, some PRO colors)
blonde, brunette msfs
couple different mineralize blushes
brush sets, lipgloss sets
probably around ten full size brushes(182 and 168 and eye ones for sure)
and she read a couple gold and copper pigments off but i wasnt looking to get any pigments at the time so i dont know how many for sure were there.
i know they had a few brush rolls and i had her go back the next day to get me one but they were gone already! bummmerr.

I will be going with them this weekend so I will for sure be checking out this CCO again...and I will have a better, detailed review!


----------



## MACaddict08 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

ok so an update from today. they had gotten there shipment for this month early(yesterday) so I was excited to go in to see what they had. BUT was dissappointed. Heres what I can remember:

only one paintpot- green something, cant remember?
maybe ten lipsticks...nothing really special
probably 15 pigments. all the normal ones really but i was suprised at how many there were!
maybe six lipglasses
probably ten eyeshadows. poison pen, violet trance, bitter, knight, henna, thats all i can remember. 
manyyy brush sets.
2 different lashes, nothing great though
maybe 5 lipliners, 3 brow sets
hello kitty quad...cant remember name though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tempting quad, another purpley quad
msfs in brunette, porcelain pink
like 5 blushes. full fuschia, one mineralized one(pinkish), 2 mauveish ones(names?) and one that was like a lighter version of emote. started with an N, im just aweful with remembering the names now!
and there were studio fix fluids there. NW15, NW20, NC35,NC40 and up
many concealor pencils
mineralized foundations in like all the shades

annd thats all i can remember as of now. like i said i was kind of disappointed. I think i was just so excited to go so i was expecting to leave with a bunch of goodies but better luck next time I suppose! I ended up getting Queen Bee lipglass, Blue Brown pigment, and material gold metal-x cream eyeshadow(ive never seen these? so neat!)The lady is really nice in there, she told me that since my parents go there about once a month that i can call in advance to have them hold anything i want and see what they have and such. Im dying to get a brush roll....she tried getting me to buy the bobbi brown one, but i just cant justify paying almost 90 dollars for a brush holder! BUT i hope i was helpful, and I will update if I (or my mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) go to this outlet again!!


----------



## liibyz (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

I just called this CCO & the lady said they had no blush ombres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just an fyi.


----------



## liibyz (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

Has anyone been lately? My grandparents are meeting with friends up there for the day & I want to know what the cco has so, I can send my grandmother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please help me.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*

I was there at the end of July and they had a great piggie selection.... not too much else though.  The 185 buffer brush and some lippies, a few blushes, and eye shadows.  I can't remember what else sorry.


----------



## liibyz (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Michigan City, IN CCO (Lighthouse Place Premium Outlets)*






no one?


----------



## kimmietrinh (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone? Bump!


----------



## MadTheologian (Mar 29, 2012)

Visited on Tuesday and I found various things.  There are gift sets from Tartan Tale, blushes from Quite Cute, one lipstick from Marcel Wanders, several lipsticks from Surf Baby, eyeshadows from Venomous Villans, some Nordstroms-exclusive stuff from 2009.  There are collections I am not familiar, but it appeared to be sometime in 2009-2011.     There are at least 10 pigments available, some neons and darks.   I did found Lady Gaga 2 lipstick as well.   No Fix+ or mixing media available.   I was impressed with the traincases from various lines (esp. Bobbi Brown).   They only have one Tom Ford lipstick, and it was from a 100 dollar Black Orchid set with solid perfume.     I was not impressed and ended up going to the Lancome outlet where they have an extra 50 percent off sale.


----------



## MakeupPlay (May 23, 2012)

Visited this location in April of 2012. It appears that this location inventory has grown. I'm totally stoked about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This location sells more  parfume's than other locations I've visited. So if anyone is interested try this location.

  	This CCO has more MAC lip glosses than the Aurora, Illinois location. I picked up 3 _*MAC Kissable Lipcolour *_from the Peacocky collection. 

  	I was amazed that there serveral MAC pigments in Violet. These are the original 7.5g jars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I got some pigments in new and old style jars.

  	I was hoping to find deeper color in the Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundations. No luck there. However, I was able to find Double Wear creamy eye shadow (to use as a base). There are several colors there. I picked up a couple of those.

  	I was pleasantly surprised to find Smashbox at this location. There were plenty of boxed sets and palettes. Be sure to check that out.

  	There were also brand name tote bags available. I really like them. But not enough for the price.

  	At the counter there is always a basket full of brand name goodies. I picked up a eye shadow and lip stick from MAC.

  	I should be making another trip there possibly in June or July of this year.
  	Happy hunting !!!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 26, 2012)

I went to this CCO today (may 26th) and I picked up a Mulled Cider e/s from one of the fall collections last year. 

  	I also saw some To The Beach cream bronzers, some of the Tartan Tale gift sets, some of the Snowglobe sets from last Christmas, and they even had some lip glasses from the Surf Baby Collections. I was also surprised with how many nail polishes they had! 

  	There was also lots of clinique gift sets, smash box box sets, and a whole side of the store as dedicated to origins!


----------



## Laytiffany (Aug 28, 2012)

Any updates? Planning on going here saturday


----------



## MadTheologian (Mar 17, 2013)

This CCO closed down.


----------

